# Monkey Tail string silencers



## schwackattack (Oct 9, 2012)

hey fellas, 

just joined archery talk, and wanted to get yall's opinion on those matthews monkey tail string silencers. i shoot a bowtech diamond stud, and just ordered some to put on my bow. any of you guys have these on your setup? pros? cons?

thanks,


----------



## LTH 3d Shooter (Sep 2, 2011)

I have a 2011 Mathews EZ7 and they do make the string quieter but they also pop off sometimes.They are worth a try if they dont make your bow quieter try and sell them to someone with a Mathews,good luck.


----------



## ironmountain (Oct 7, 2012)

people must love them. I bought out about 85% of an outfitter that was closing (everything from Stormy Kromer to shotguns) and I ended up with about 400 of them. I sell 30-50/day. I personally haven't used them, but my bro-in-law and father-in-law do and they like them.


----------



## schwackattack (Oct 9, 2012)

thanks for the feedback. i will give them a try. the thing i like about them is that you do not need a bowpress to split your strings to install them like other silencers. they just sort of "tie" on. and if they break, you can just put a new set on.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)




----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

schwackattack.


----------



## Juanmaria (Oct 28, 2010)

Give them a try. Welcome abroad! Enjoy the site.


----------



## Mauislayer (Aug 15, 2012)

Ironmountain, Do you have any flo green ones?


----------

